

How to Be a Stoic - cgoodmac
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/02/02/how-to-be-a-stoic/?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=c-column-top-span-region&region=c-column-top-span-region&WT.nav=c-column-top-span-region

======
buggy-cyborg
Anyone who enjoyed this article should pick up the Meditations by Marcus
Aurelius. My all time favorite book and a good intro to Stoic ethics.

